# dog ate my fish food



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

The dog got into the kitchen, jumped up, and ate all the fish food (smallish container)
Will she be ok?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I head fish food is just dried cat food! so i guess she will be fine.


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

my old dog ate fish food, she came to no harm..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

kareng said:


> The dog got into the kitchen, jumped up, and ate all the fish food (smallish container)
> Will she be ok?


Our Maizie was always doing this.. we have to hide it now..LOL


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

EDIT: 

She learnt a new trick...which is opening doors. I was just going by what my OH said she ate.

In actual fact, in about 2 hours, she got into the kitchen and ate...

a block of cheese that I left sitting out.
Half a packet of chocolate raisins.
Fish food.
1 glove
1 slipper
A letter
A bit of a shoe

Im soooo cross...what can you do though...not her fault.


----------



## StaffieMad (Dec 28, 2008)

im sure she will be fine.

our Micky has quite a list of things he has eaten (was fine after)

chocolate gatue (was defrosting at the time)
2 tubs of marge
3 easter eggs
packet of hot cross buns
packet of bagels (he left 1 on the floor for us )
Packet of rubarb n custard sweets  we now leave NOTHING on the serfices!


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Mine had runny poo after eating fish food, but I have heard raisins or grapes can be harmful to some dogs. However, if your dog is ok then it should be fine. Just be ready eith the poop bags! By the way it was orange :ihih:


----------



## marion..d (Nov 12, 2008)

one of my old dogs once drank a bottle of cooking oil..... needless to say he had no trouble pooping for a day or too


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

She is very very rarely left on her own, which the vet said is a bad thing, as she needs to be used to having some alone time. 
She had some alone time today for a couple of hours while me and the OH were at work. (She usually goes to work with him)
We always close all the doors in the house, so she only has the hallway up and downstairs.

OH told me she ate the fish food, but i was convinced I had closed the door...
He went back out, doors defo shut... came back, and everything muched!

I forgot, her lead was chewed too. It was her good one I paid a lot of money for. 

Going to have to make sure everything has nothing on it at all!
Could have been worse, and she could have knocked the fish tank over and eaten the fish!  

Any tips how to stop a dog jumping up on doors and counter tops??


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Chop her legs off or raise the surfaces 6 foot! Only kidding 

Seriously though possibly aversion therapy - every time she looks interested in the surface make a sharp noise? Millie knows she shouldn't as she looks guilty if I catch her (doesn't stop her trying though). I say Aa at loudly - looks daft written down but it works for me!

Have you tried stuffed frozen kongs for the chewing? Some people fill them with mashed banana and freeze them. They are sweet so the dog is interested and because they are frozen it takes a while to eat them. Just a thought.


----------



## kareng (Sep 4, 2008)

She wrecked her kong by chewing the top biut where you put the treats in, she made it really big, so now any treat you put in, falls straight out!! Still good to smear stuff onto though.

Ive tried the making stupid noises, loud ones, squeaky ones, clapping hands etc etc...doesnt work. She is going to completly scratch all the doors to pieces.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a dog that ate through the door once, never mind scratch it, so I totally sympathise. She was a collie and needed a bit more mental stimulation when she was left alone - even for a short time. Kongs weren't around then but I am sure a frozen one with yummy stuff in might have kept her occupied for a while! Can't think of anything else at the moment to help, except take her for a walk before you go out so she is tired? If you already do that then I am stumped - sorry! Good luck


----------

